
Digg founder says Apple iTV launch in September will 'change everything' - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/08/22/digg_founder_says_apple_itv_launch_in_september_will_change_everything.html
======
nailer
Isn't this the same guy who said he'd seen the iPhone and it had two batteries
and a slide out keyboard?

Edit: Yup: [http://www.engadget.com/2006/12/03/kevin-rose-confirms-
iphon...](http://www.engadget.com/2006/12/03/kevin-rose-confirms-iphone/)

~~~
billybob
Your comment is a marvelous antidote to hype and rumor. Thank you, sir.

------
teilo
As far as I'm concerned, the only way that the new iTV is going to "change
everything" is if it somehow gives you the ability to watch any episode of any
show at any time, streaming, ad and hassle free. THAT I would pay for.

But giving the networks the ability to require an app as a gateway to their
programming? Sorry, but that just an invitation for abuse, and begging for new
ways to shove ads down our throats. Think javascript popover ads are annoying
when browsing the web? The networks already abuse the screen real estate when
you are just trying to enjoy a program. Imagine if they could do this in an
app instead...

~~~
Timothee
After reading Kevin Rose's post, I started to think about this and realized
that another thing where the app model would not be great is that in the end,
nobody cares what network a program is on. The only thing that matters is the
list of programs you like and want to watch.

A user would want to see an aggregate of all the programs s/he likes, not go
to one app to see what's new on ABC, and another for NBC… that's where the
Google TV model is interesting I suppose.

I'd think that something more like Google Reader (conceptually, not in terms
of UI obviously) might be more fitting: a bunch of feeds for shows you like.
You can "star" the ones you'll always want to keep around, let others
disappear if too old…

To be YC-centric, it seems that the recently-launched Teevox got that right by
merging listings between Netflix and Hulu.

~~~
theBobMcCormick
Boxee does a good job with that. They've got apps with _mostly_ map back to a
particular website they're getting their streaming video from, but for TV
shows and TV show like content, all the titles show up in a list of all TV
shows. You can search and sort the list, or you can mark a particular series
to be part of your "queue". Then new episodes of that series will always
automatically appear in your "queue".

------
pkaler
The original blog post: [http://kevinrose.com/blogg/2010/8/21/why-apples-itv-
will-cha...](http://kevinrose.com/blogg/2010/8/21/why-apples-itv-will-change-
everything.html)

------
kefs
Maybe Kevin Rose should work on trying to keep digg's user-base professional
and on-point, site design clean and fast, and less an aggregate of sponsored
links before trying to be another tech messiah/mouth piece.

------
parbo
So, it will get rid of war and famine?

~~~
houseabsolute
No, it will just make them better.

------
Jkeg
Those are pretty timid explanations for how iTV will 'change everything'. Per
network applications, instead of just say, one feature set for all networks?
iAds to monetize content, meaning something like ads on Hulu, or, the
internet? $99, like Roku? Granted the iPhone as a remote is an excellent
convenience and obvious evolution in home entertainment.

------
revjx
Would this be able to rival the picture quality of HD satellite tv etc?

I'd also be concerned that (in the UK at least) far too many people haven't
got a decent enough broadband connection to support this kind of streaming. If
the uptake is big then it'll hammer the networks, surely. Try downloading
something at 6pm on a weekday using one of the big ISPs. Imagine half the
country streaming HD video at once.

~~~
wmeredith
No. It can't do 1080 _anything_.

------
chris_j
If Apple do intend to launch a product called iTV then I imagine there will be
trademark issues to resolve:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITV>

------
nooneelse
A 99$ TV box, and a 500$ remote control for it? So really a 99$ "make your TV
an iPad peripheral" box.

------
rodh257
Can't Google TV do all of those things as well when it is released?

